# My first orchid(s)!!!!



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey everyone

So i was thinking of buying a coulple mini orchids to go in my little moss terearium. I'm thinking of buying 2 plants and trying to decide between Gastrochilus fuscopunctatus, Haraella retrocalla, Sophronitis rosea, and Psygmorchis pusilla (Oncidium pusillum). I have zero experience growing orchids ( and just about anything else for that matter lol) so the more noob-proof the better. I also don't have much space to work with-thus the mini's.

Any tips and advice would definately be very helpful. Thanks guys


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

I would tell you to go to andysorchids.com but it looks like something is going on with the site. You might try it again in a few days. He's very good at recommending stuff that will work for your conditions.

Matt


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

lizardstowe said:


> I would tell you to go to andysorchids.com but it looks like something is going on with the site. You might try it again in a few days. He's very good at recommending stuff that will work for your conditions.
> 
> Matt


Yea I tried to send him an email just after I posted this... I'd still like to get one/some of these but if he (or anyone else) has some other suggestions then I will take them into consideration also . Since these are all mini's (and on sale lol) and I only have a 2.5gal right now I, figured I would see what everyone thinks!


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I used to have a Haraella retrocala, it was so easy to bloom. The blooms were fragrant as well. I ended up giving it away. I must say however that i grew it near a window, not in a vivarium.

Thom O.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Something I found out this weekend, many orchids(even tropical ones) won't initiate a flower spike unless the temp drops into the 60's. Something to think about when choosing an orchid for a vivarium.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats true for many flowering plants. I had a dracula orchid that bloomed in my terrarium, maybe you could consider one of them, although not nearly as compact.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

phender said:


> Something I found out this weekend, many orchids(even tropical ones) won't initiate a flower spike unless the temp drops into the 60's. Something to think about when choosing an orchid for a vivarium.


Hmmm that's very intersting! Thanks for that tid-bit. It's cold here in Ohio (we had sleet today ) maybe I could set them in a windowsil when it warms a little???



inflight said:


> I used to have a Haraella retrocala, it was so easy to bloom. The blooms were fragrant as well. I ended up giving it away. I must say however that i grew it near a window, not in a vivarium.
> 
> Thom O.


I love the flower on the haraella and the scent is another plus! Do you think the lower humidity had something to do with your success??

Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

inflight said:


> Thats true for many flowering plants. I had a dracula orchid that bloomed in my terrarium, maybe you could consider one of them, although not nearly as compact.


:Wow !!!!!!!! There are some SWEET types lol you're making my choice harder lol


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

The retrocalla might do better in a viv. with the high humidity. I had to water if practically everyday, but humidity is a bit different than watering the roots.
Thom O.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I picked #3 because.... I don`t know a damn thing about orchids.

John


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

phender said:


> Something I found out this weekend, many orchids(even tropical ones) won't initiate a flower spike unless the temp drops into the 60's. Something to think about when choosing an orchid for a vivarium.


That may be true of some plants, especially those of higher elevations, but certainly not all. You really have to look at the requirements of each individual plant, particularly when looking for orchids that will not only grow but also bloom in a tank that doesn't often experience temps below 70F. I try to at least find out if a plant is warm & moist growing before making a purchase.

I have bloomed Psygmorchis pusilla and Haraella retrocalla (odorata) many times over in a terrarium. They never see temps less than 70F and generally 78-82F during the day. I consider both to be somewhat easy, if kept well lit, warm, and humid. Both like to be moist, but not soaking wet all the time. The biggest problem I had with them both was snails - snails eat almost all the new roots of the Psygmorchis and sometimes the flowers, they've gotten pretty good at eating almost every Haraella flower too.

I also recommend giving Andy's Orchids a call - Andy and staff can give great advice about what orchids might work in your tank.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## csdemarinis (Sep 17, 2008)

I also know practically nothing about them, but i think the first 2 are definitely the most interesting looking... who am i kidding i go to home depot every week and i have a hard time leaving without buying at least one "cool-looking" plant... and i find the orchids to be most enticing... forget everything i just said the merit of my post and purchasing standards is sub-par (based on good-looks rather than actual "behavioral" characteristics of the plants).


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, I also meant to say that Pleurothallis grobyii may be one of the best beginner orchids. P pusilla and H retrocalla aren't that hard, but P grobyii is nearly bullet proof.  Plus, it's really tiny.

Mike


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I would reccomend restrepia brachypus as an add on to the list


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for your input everyone.

So I just went to Andy's site again and it still seems like it's down-maybe they're updating, who knows. I will deffinately make sure and get some suggestions from them as soon as the site is back up though. If anyone has any other ideas or suggestion please be sure and post!



roxrgneiss said:


> Oh yeah, I also meant to say that Pleurothallis grobyii may be one of the best beginner orchids. P pusilla and H retrocalla aren't that hard, but P grobyii is nearly bullet proof.  Plus, it's really tiny.
> 
> Mike


Actually I really like this orchid-especially the foliage. When I first started looking into mini orchids it was my favorite. The only reason it isn't on this list is because it wasn't one of the plants offered on special. I think it would be sweet to have in a viv though-covering a background or wood accent. I probably won't be buying it this time but I'm deffinately going to invest in one when I get some extra bucks.



frogparty said:


> I would reccomend restrepia brachypus as an add on to the list


This is another orchid I really like. I like how dainty and delicate it looks. Can it be grown epiphytically? All the photos I've seen show it potted.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Restrepias grow best mounted, in my opinion.

Rob


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

roxrgneiss said:


> That may be true of some plants, especially those of higher elevations, but certainly not all. You really have to look at the requirements of each individual plant, particularly when looking for orchids that will not only grow but also bloom in a tank that doesn't often experience temps below 70F. I try to at least find out if a plant is warm & moist growing before making a purchase.
> .........


Which is why I used the word many, not all or even most.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Without knowing the exact conditions of your terrarium it is impossible to say for sure, however, out of the four you mentioned, Haraella retrocalla is probably the only one that might work for you. Like others have mentioned, many orchids require conditions unattainable under terrarium conditions to grow and bloom well. This can include much greater air exchange, fluctuations in temperature, much brighter light levels and seasonal changes.

Richard


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

dartfrogs said:


> Without knowing the exact conditions of your terrarium it is impossible to say for sure, however, out of the four you mentioned, Haraella retrocalla is probably the only one that might work for you. Like others have mentioned, many orchids require conditions unattainable under terrarium conditions to grow and bloom well. This can include much greater air exchange, fluctuations in temperature, much brighter light levels and seasonal changes.
> 
> Richard


Oh thanks-I guess I forgot to mention. What I have currently in my dorm Is a 2.5gal terarium which I growing moss for ground cover in. It gets misted 3-5 times a week and light probably 20hrs a day by a 26watt (I believe) cfl. The humidity is probably around 85-90% and it stay warm, around 75 degrees. This would more then likely be a temporary setup. The tank they may eventually go into will have similar conditions with slightly lower humidity-in the 70-85% range-and more air circulation.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

dartfrogs said:


> ...however, out of the four you mentioned, Haraella retrocalla is probably the only one that might work for you.
> 
> Richard


I don't agree with that. I have had P. pusilla growing in a tank for 1.5yrs now and it's still kicking and blooming. Comes from the same areas as a number of dart frogs, so dart tank temps aren't an issue... good lighting and air movement might be a good idea though, but most orchids would benefit from good lighting and air movement in a tank. IOSPE PHOTOS I voted for both P pusilla and H retrocalla.

Mike


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: My first orchid(s)!!!! *UPDATE**

My orchids are here hooray!!!!

I decided to get H. retrocalla and O. pusilla. These are WAY, WAY smaller than I expected! Both are in great condition, the pusilla has just a little minor damage on its leaves.

Retrocalla








I've read that this one does better mounted-should I do that now, and if so how?

Pusilla









Thanks everyone for all your help!!! Hopefully Ill be able to get these to do well. Ill take some more pics a lil later after I get them in the terarium.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice retrocala. It's amazing how small they really are, isn't it? As for mounting it, i would use cork bark and maybe surround the roots with moss(depending on the humidity level) I hope that it does well for you and blooms. I like the fragrance and the flowers are pretty cool looking.
Cheers,
Thom O.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

inflight said:


> Very nice retrocala. It's amazing how small they really are, isn't it? As for mounting it, i would use cork bark and maybe surround the roots with moss(depending on the humidity level) I hope that it does well for you and blooms. I like the fragrance and the flowers are pretty cool looking.
> Cheers,
> Thom O.


Yea it really is-these things are tiny!!!! I can't wait to see the blooms. I don't currently have any cork, I do have tree fern and moss though-would this be ok? I could always get some cork but it'd be easier to just use what I have. Will it be ok in the pot in the mean time??


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I think tree fern would work as well(possibly better) and it'll be fine in the pot as well, most orchids like moist but well drained media, keep that in mind and you'll be fine. With the humidity level being rather high(I would assume) I'm re-thinking the moss on the roots, I have a feeling it will over saturate the plant. Hope this helps.

Thom O.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

inflight said:


> I think tree fern would work as well(possibly better) and it'll be fine in the pot as well, most orchids like moist but well drained media, keep that in mind and you'll be fine. With the humidity level being rather high(I would assume) I'm re-thinking the moss on the roots, I have a feeling it will over saturate the plant. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thom O.


Thanks Thom, that helps alot! I guess I can mount it with the moss and if it seems to be deminishing I could just remove it... Thanks for all your help and Information


----------

